# Passare dal gcc 3.4.3-2005 al 3.4.4 [Risolto]

## CarloJekko

Dopo la compilazione del gcc-3.4.4 qulcuno ha avuto dei problemi ?

Perchè alla fine della compilazione dice 

```
 * Scanning libtool files for hardcoded gcc library paths...

/usr/bin/python: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.6: cannot op en shared object file: No such file or directory

:0: assertion failed: (/usr/bin/portageq envvar 'CHOST') | getline CHOST

 * Scanning libtool files for hardcoded gcc library paths...

/usr/bin/python: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.6: cannot op en shared object file: No such file or directory

:0: assertion failed: (/usr/bin/portageq envvar 'CHOST') | getline CHOST

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

 * Caching service dependencies...
```

poi do

```
fix_libtool_files.sh 3.4.4

 * Scanning libtool files for hardcoded gcc library paths...
```

ed infine 

```
gcc-config i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.4
```

e restituisce 

```
 * Switching to i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.4 compiler...

/usr/bin/python: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

 * /usr/bin/gcc-config: Could not get portage CHOST!

/usr/bin/gcc-config: line 1: env: command not found

 * /usr/bin/gcc-config: Could not get portage CHOST!

/usr/bin/python: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

 * /usr/bin/gcc-config: Could not get portage CHOST!

/usr/bin/python: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

 * /usr/bin/gcc-config: Could not get portage CHOST!

/usr/bin/python: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

 * /usr/bin/gcc-config: Could not get portage CHOST!                                                                                                   [ ok ]

 * If you intend to use the gcc from the new profile in an already

 * running shell, please remember to do:

 *   # source /etc/profile
```

che posso fare? Devo passare alla versione 3.4.3 ?

----------

## GhePeU

a me l'upgrade non ha dato nessun problema

EDIT:

```
fix_libtool_files.sh 3.4.4 
```

non devi passargli la nuova versione ma la versione che avevi in precedenza

----------

## Lucacri

Anche a me nessun problema, non ho dato nemmeno il fix_libtool!

----------

## CarloJekko

visto che prima non dava problemi... che software installa questa libreria? forse libstdc++-3.4

ma hai dato solo emerge  -u gcc ? o hai aggiornato pure qualcos'altro ?

----------

## silian87

Allora... ci sono diversi post a riguardo.. e' un vero problemaccio, ed a ogniuno da problemi diversi o non ne da. Da un mio amico non siamo riusciti a sistemarlo, sul mio pc e' bastat un gcc-config 1.

Cerca e smanetta  :Sad: 

//EDIT: Io il problema pero' lo sapevo per il 3.3...

----------

## fabius

 *Lucacri wrote:*   

> non ho dato nemmeno il fix_libtool!

 

In teoria dovrebbe essere lanciato in automatico alla fine dell'installazione  :Wink: 

----------

## Yoghi

Stesso problema avuto oggi  :Wink: 

io ho risolto cosi :

```

# ln -s /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.4/libstdc++.so.6 /lib/libstdc++.so.6

# env-update

# gcc-config 7 (ovviamente qui metti quello che ti serve)

# fix_libtool_files.sh 3.4.3 

```

spero di esserti stato di aiuto!  :Cool: 

----------

## federico

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking for C compiler default output... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables

See `config.log' for more details.

come mai mi salta fuori sta roba ? :/

EDIT:

RISOLTO:

La flag nel make.conf -march=pentium-m sembrava dare problemi, e il man del gcc non lo menziona +

E' stata tolta? Ho rimesso quella che utilizzavo prima, pentium4, e ora ha ripreso a compilare.

Fede

----------

## Lucacri

No, non è stata tolta perche io compilo tranquillamente con il 3.4.4 e ho -march=pentium-m!

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *CarloJekko wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> fix_libtool_files.sh 3.4.4
> ```
> ...

 

Ma fix_libtool_files.sh non va dato sulla versione precedente? tipo fix_libtool_files.sh 3.4.3 ?

----------

## randomaze

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Ma fix_libtool_files.sh non va dato sulla versione precedente?

 

Esatto.

----------

## CarloJekko

ok Raga, Yoghi oggi è stato il mio angelo  custode...

Grazie a tutti ho risolto

(il fatto bello è che l'avevo fatto anche io qual link ieri notte ma sbagliavo il nome del link)

p.s. : l'emerge si può dimenticare? no perchè a me si è dimenticato di rifare il link alla libreria  :Shocked: 

----------

## fabius

Secondo me non è il modo più pulito per risolvere il problema: se tu avevi installato la versione 3.4.3.20050110 del gcc allora prova a dare

```
fix_libtool_files.sh 3.4.3.20050110
```

o

```
fix_libtool_files.sh 3.4.3-20050110
```

In /usr/lib vanno solo le versioni vecchie della libstdc++ e nessun link alla versione 5 o 6 presenti nelle rispettive directory del gcc 3.3.x o 3.4.x

----------

## CarloJekko

fatto ... ha fissato un casino di cose ed è uscito senza errori...

thx!

----------

## federico

 *man gcc wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  -mcpu=cpu-type
> 
>            Tune to cpu-type everything applicable about the generated code, except for the ABI and the
> ...

 

Non e' che me lo sono inventato io che non c'e' + la flag pentium-m e quindi non mi andava nulla, neanche il man la riporta + ... Il tuo man la riporta ?

Fede

----------

## cagnaluia

ho fatto come fate voi.. ma continua a scrivere:

quando facci un emerge

```
/usr/bin/python: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

```

mentre quando faccio un gcc-config

```

gcc-config i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.4 * Switching to i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.4 compiler...

/usr/bin/python: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

 * /usr/bin/gcc-config: Could not get portage CHOST!

/usr/bin/gcc-config: line 1: env: command not found

 * /usr/bin/gcc-config: Could not get portage CHOST!

/usr/bin/python: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

 * /usr/bin/gcc-config: Could not get portage CHOST!

/usr/bin/python: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

 * /usr/bin/gcc-config: Could not get portage CHOST!

/usr/bin/python: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

 * /usr/bin/gcc-config: Could not get portage CHOST!                      [ ok ]

```

----------

## gutter

 *federico wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non e' che me lo sono inventato io che non c'e' + la flag pentium-m e quindi non mi andava nulla, neanche il man la riporta + ... Il tuo man la riporta ?
> 
> 

 

I man in genere non sono aggiornati, conviene riferirsi alle pagine info.

----------

## CarloJekko

Ora dovrei mettere gentoo ad un amico con centrino... pentium-m non c'è più?

----------

